# Boer Goat Evaluation & Questions



## Junebug1994 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello All,

I'm creating this topic so that I can have a place to ask for advice and doe evaluations without creating a ton of new topics. Thank you in advance for all of the help 

My name is Julia. I have posted in the Welcome center some information about me! I am in 4H and show boer goats. I am 17 years old. If you have any questions please ask! I am passionate about the Boer Goat industry and plan on studying Animal Health with an emphasis on Genetics and Reproduction if not Vet School.

So I have one order of business -

This is my doe Lacey. She is a 4-5 year old boer doe.









She is one of my bigger does, who has a very large rumen area. I know that two of her faults are the break behind her shoulders, and a lack of rear muscling.








If someone could just give me an overall evaluation I would truly appreciate it. I think that she has got a beautiful front view and is very clean in her chest floor. That's one of my favorite parts of this doe, as well as her width through her hooks and pins. She is also pregnant in these photos, taken last night. Any advice on how to improve the look of her shoulder issue would be appreciated (is it her large rumen pulling down?)!

Thank You,
Juila


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi there, she is a very pretty girl! I also have a 6 year old boer doe who has a "large rumen area" I call them saddle bags :ROFL: 

It is hard to give a critique given the positioning of the pictures. It looks like she has good pasterns. She seems to be wide in the chest, good coat and shiney bright expression. 

If you are asking about confirmation for breeding purposes I would def. breed her with a buck who has a good straight line back and a good thick twist (to bring out the thigh muscling). 

You already have a pretty good idea of her confirmational flaws already (of course they all have some flaws :thumb: ) but you can breed to offset those flaws and improve the boer genetics that way!!


----------



## Junebug1994 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you very much! I appreciate it. hahaha.. I love the name you have - saddle bags! Very funny. What type of photos would have been better to post? I may have some. I bred her to the Buttmaster, Dynomight son who I had previously posted photos of. We are hopeful for pretty babies. I love her, great temperament. She was bought out of a sale barn - surprisingly. I didnt think she had ever been shown but for these photos I but the show chain on her and she worked the chain. I was pleasantly surprised. Wish I knew more about her younger years!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Hi there, she is a very pretty girl! I also have a 6 year old boer doe who has a "large rumen area" I call them saddle bags :ROFL:
> 
> It is hard to give a critique given the positioning of the pictures. It looks like she has good pasterns. She seems to be wide in the chest, good coat and shiney bright expression.
> 
> ...


 I agree with what was said....and ..she is a nice Doe... :thumb:


----------



## Junebug1994 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you Ms. Pam! I really hope she has some pretty babies to show! I'm very excited! 

Question #2 - Our buck, Charley's ear flaps have gotten scabby around the edges. On both ears. It's not excessive and it doesn't seem to be a big deal but it's just something I've never seen before. The weather has been beautiful - not frostbite. I don't know what would have caused something like this. It's just dull grayish-brown scabs around the edges of his ear flaps on the ends. Any ideas?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you Ms. Pam! I really hope she has some pretty babies to show! I'm very excited!


 You are every welcome.... :thumb:

Possible lice....or mites...


----------



## Junebug1994 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmmm.... I don't really think that's the problem. Who knows? It seems to be healing up so I'm a little less worried about it. 

We have a doe that's gotten a very loose, swollen vulva over the last couple days. She is pregnant, but still has a ways to go before she kids. She has just started making a bag. Should I be concerned because of the redness and how swollen and loose it has become?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad they are healing up.... :thumb:



> We have a doe that's gotten a very loose, swollen vulva over the last couple days. She is pregnant, but still has a ways to go before she kids. She has just started making a bag. Should I be concerned because of the redness and how swollen and loose it has become?


Her body is just stretching and preparing for kidding..very normal....it is good that she is doing that ...she sounds like she will dilate with no problems.....
If she is starting an udder.... that means... she has 1 month to 1 and a 1/2 months to go ...which is sooner than you think...... :wink:



> I'm creating this topic so that I can have a place to ask for advice and doe evaluations without creating a ton of new topics. Thank you in advance for all of the help


 We ask that ...when different issues come up ... please go the the board index and put it under the proper category....if it is an emergency... it has to go in that location ...for others to respond quickly to it..... If you keep placing it here... members will think it is an old Topic that they have already responded to and skip over it.... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> Glad they are healing up.... :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We ask that ...when different issues come up ... please go the the board index and put it under the proper category....if it is an emergency... it has to go in that location ...for others to respond quickly to it..... If you keep placing it here... members will think it is an old Topic that they have already responded to and skip over it.... :wink: [/quote:48xvg2rt]

I agree with Pam  
We have a first time doe who is due on Feb 18th, and her vulva is swollen, has been for a while, and is starting to poke out more, all you have to do is look at it and say Yep she's preggo! LOL

I agree any emergencies post in proper places, or if it's something you need answered here right away, go back to your first post and edit the name and use the updated days date so people know you have a new question. Do that IMO if you want to keep certain things in this post


----------



## Junebug1994 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok! I was unaware of this! Thank you so much. I will make new topics when I have new questions. 

Also thank you for the thoughts about the swelling. I wont worry too much about it. She's probably been making a bag for about a week or so (her name is Freckles btw).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Ok! I was unaware of this! Thank you so much. I will make new topics when I have new questions.


You are very welcome.. :thumb: 
We want to ensure... that every post Topic is seen by everyone ....so.. we can get you answers as quickly as possible..emergency or not....so.. going to the board index and putting it in the proper local... will help you as well as others....to see it..

Happy and healthy kidding with Freckles... :thumb:


----------

